

Show HN: My newest Android app, Resume Builder Pro - chuinard
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.twansoftware.resumebuilderpro

======
Lenad
It would be nice to see one output example in the app screenshots gallery

------
duiker101
Uhm I think that I would prefer to handle something important like my resume
on my PC, still might be a good way to put down some notes. Also, +1 for all
the Breaking Bad references.

